# Fastest uk stock turbo GT-R?



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

just back from crail ran a best of 10.81 @131.6mph not bad for crail
Crail Raceway Drag Strip Race Results

so close too the 10.7's shame it was busy and couldn't get some more runs in

big thanks to ben for all the hard work in mapping the car:bowdown1::thumbsup:
:clap:

spec
Cobb accessport
GTC 3-way switchable custom tune
GTC downpipes
GTC Y-pipe
GTC 80mm intakes and filters
ID 1000cc injectors


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well done mate, the GTC maps have come along way in the last year :bowdown1: i feel really old skool now


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Fastest on stock turbos eh? Well done!
But if I were feeling particularly mischievous, I might say something like;

Fastest Volvo S40 with a boot full of shopping.......


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Looks like you could easily run a 10.7 and most probably a 10.6 if you get your launch right (possibly tyres).

You should come to Santa Pod next Saturday.


.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice one chief.

Am back on the 12th for a couple of days, will give you a buzz.


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Great results, all 10.8/10.9. Can you describe your launch technique, gear change (auto/manual), RPM, modes?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

nice 1

you've knocked me off top spot fastest stock turbo run European R35 drag table

As Jeff said, better 60ft & reaction could see even better times. Good tires & hot tires makes difference. Looks like your taking this dragging v serious might be good to try NIS006 tweeked launches.

:flame:


Matt come to Pod this weekend


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for all comments and support guys:thumbsup:

would love to come to Santa pod but i'm away to India for 3 weeks on Friday,but will defo be up for the next one

was launching the car In manual with the launch control on And Race/Comfort/Off Whilst Shifting at 5500rpm

I think my next move will be strenghing the gearbox though I will speak to ben about this first and see what he suggests


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

well done matt great results especially for slippy crail 

we both no how hard it is to geta decent launch and 60ft time there 

you will improve a lot at the pod or york if you go


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Cheers Murray :thumbsup:

crail is a nightmare! Unpreped track with potholes,ruts and stones everywhere.spoke to one of the organizers about the track conditions and he said they don't have the money to relay the strip.I argued that even relaying the first 60ft would be a start,to which he replyed we would have too much grip in the first 60ft and lose control and crash as soon as we drove on to the old Tarmac :chuckle:


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Here is a few wee vids of Matt's insane Gtr at crail on Sunday, This is one nuts car. :bowdown1:
YouTube - stage 4 R35 Gtr @ fast ford day crail.

YouTube - R35 gtr Runs a 10.84 @ Crail

YouTube - Fast ford @ Crail 2010

Hope there to your standard bro lol.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Well done Matt  looks like when the Beast comes back from sickness we are up for a race.......I want my crown BACK:flame:

Great job buddy especially at Crail the Pikey strip of the North:clap::clap:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

John
Without wishing to pry, what "sickness" do you mean? I've been considering going over to the dark side, but keep losing my bottle when I hear of the odd problem emerging (although admittedly they seem to be confined to cars that are pushing the limits). 
TIA
Mick


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Just a minor sicky.......had some issues with faulty injectors which at 10am this morning were fixed............The beast is on the mend. 

Now i can get on with the rest of the upgrades this morning....remap and we are back in business.

When you go to the dark side there will always be unseen things it's the nature of the beast but when you get it right it's all worth it.


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Thanks John. Good to hear you are getting it sorted. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Big day today..........all the shit went back on and it works  weekend settling the beast back to normal then I'll BE BACK


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Dam I love this car!!!

Just back from crail after running a [email protected]

big thanks to ben again for tweeking my map for me:thumbsup:


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks john:thumbsup:

was talking to andy Forrest today and he really impressed with results

shame Simon never showed up with his evo


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Did Andy run his 3.3 Scooby?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Looking at your slip, great for anywhere, great at Crail, especially great based on the 60 foot times which whilst OK for Crail are seriously increasing your ET.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

No mate,he was up to set up a Subaru for one of my friends


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

I went out this morning to sunshine and tried to convince her indoors to let me go to Crail but as i've been away most of the last 6 weeks she insisted i suck up the fallen leaves. Matt while i'm happy for you i'm gutted that i could not be there to give you a run for your money.

Your 60ft time is awesome for Crail what boots are you running as i could never put it down for the first 200ft????

Great job and the title stays in Scotland for stock turbo :clap::clap::clap::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Russs (Oct 19, 2004)

professor matt said:


> Thanks john:thumbsup:
> 
> was talking to andy Forrest today and he really impressed with results
> 
> shame Simon never showed up with his evo


Nice time.

Unbelievably consistent, almost like it's easy! 

Simon's car isn't ready yet I'm afraid


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

thistle said:


> Looking at your slip, great for anywhere, great at Crail, especially great based on the 60 foot times which whilst OK for Crail are seriously increasing your ET.


hopefully take a trip down to Santa pod next year and see if I can improve on my crail times


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Russs said:


> Nice time.
> 
> Unbelievably consistent, almost like it's easy!
> 
> Simon's car isn't ready yet I'm afraid


thanks john:thumbsup:

cheers russ,I haven't been on the mlr to Wind him up yet!


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Well done yet again bro, 
Roll on spring time for the trip down to santa pod to see what it will run on a real drag strip not that dirt track at crail. :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

That is the poodles noodles Matt!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

great stuff Matt.

next step has to be sticky tires & e85 (if you can find it) for you & John H.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Russs said:


> Nice time.
> 
> Unbelievably consistent, almost like it's easy!


'Course it's easy :flame: well the driving part is, flick three switches, left foot on brake, right foot flat, lift left foot and steer, how hard can it be? 

as opposed to... line lock on 4wd off, burn out, line lock off, still spinning to line, 4wd on, 7700 rpm, dump clutch, change at 8450 without clutch and repeat....

much more fun and a lot harder to get right... for a similar result lol!

Let the flames begin... good natured flames that is...


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Lol thanks guys

andy give me a txt when your back bro:thumbsup:

d boy thanks for getting the car ready for me

think my next move will be an uprated gearbox and a NIS006 upgrade.
Not to keen on the E85 route,I'd rather keep it pump fuel :thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

professor matt said:


> Not to keen on the E85 route,I'd rather keep it pump fuel :thumbsup:


I agree. Don't see the point in race gas, E85 or NOS. It should be what the car can do on good ol' VPower.

Bugatti don't say, oh by the way, you know that 1001hp? That is only when you run it on C16 race gas. 

(Although when we did the Gumball starting in California, the two Veyrons needed Bugatti engineer to travel out and reset the ECUs for "shitty Californian gas"! The power meters recalibrated to only swing round to 800hp...  )


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

well it's happened again...

took the car upto to crail today and put a few run's in

it was quite so had plenty of time to set the car up and try different techniques

soo......

[email protected]:clap::clap::clap:

Crail Raceway Drag Strip Race Results


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Well done Matt, Good to see the snowball is getting faster and faster


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

Amazing! Well done.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done Matt that is a great result.



.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Very good,is the car still stripped inside.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Excellent result.

What power & torque is the car running & what mods?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Great result mate, did you do any gearbox upgrades in the end? If I've read the thread correctly your essentially running a GTC 650r kit?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice one ya pumper!!!!

Did you end up tearing stuff out and off like you were talking about the last time i was back?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice run, how are you launching the car to be getting 1.6xx 60ft times?


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Matt for Crail thats an awesome time mate. You got anything left inside the motor now?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks guys:thumbsup:

using a gtc c16 map,nis006,nitto's

front seats have been replaced with sparco's and rear seats,door cards and carpet have been removed.

The biggest weight saving has to be the front seats.the rest is purely cosmetic.Most others are using carbon doors,boots,bonnets & Ti exhausts but I don't have cash for that:bawling:


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

professor matt said:


> Thanks guys:thumbsup:
> 
> using a gtc c16 map,nis006,nitto's
> 
> ...


Top work, with the NIS 006 are you using the Level 1 3300 launch with VDC off?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

great stock turbo time Matt. 10.56 is moving


also congrats on your totb 1km top speed 173.7


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bobel said:


> Great result mate, did you do any gearbox upgrades in the end? If I've read the thread correctly your essentially running a GTC 650r kit?


yup GTC Intakes, downpipes & 1000cc's + remap. even stock exhaust lol


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yup GTC Intakes, downpipes & 1000cc's + remap. even stock exhaust lol


So what's the likely output if on stock exhaust but GTC downpipes? I'd guess around 630bhp?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

w8pmc said:


> So what's the likely output if on stock exhaust but GTC downpipes? I'd guess around 630bhp?


I can't remember what Matt did on dyno dynamics but John H (same spec) did 661hp on dastek http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153475-wallace-per4mance-track-scotland-charity-dyno-day.html#post1484473


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> great stock turbo time Matt. 10.56 is moving
> 
> 
> also congrats on your totb 1km top speed 173.7


cheers bro:thumbsup:

get me the lc4!!!!


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

Congrats with that time!


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> I can't remember what Matt did on dyno dynamics but John H (same spec) did 661hp on dastek http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/153475-wallace-per4mance-track-scotland-charity-dyno-day.html#post1484473


I'd do 10.5 as well but it's me that would have to loose weight not the Beast:chuckle:

When KK does my motor in September I'LL BE BACK:wavey:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> yup GTC Intakes, downpipes & 1000cc's + remap. even stock exhaust lol


Can't wait...:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

he's done it again, keeps raising his own bar :thumbsup:

today at crail *10.44 @ 135mph*


same spec stock turbo, stock actuators, stock suction pipe. just a little help from e85 :flame:

launching with LC4


we were close to getting some new development 2 step boost off the line fuel cut / throttle control launching going but ran out of time. next time.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Congrats lads, Ben was that LC4 VDC off, or low boost 1st gear VDC on? Very impressive with stock turbos, can't wait to see what's possible with the 2 step your developing


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Stunning result! Never thought I'd see the day a stock turboed jap car being so quick, absolute weapon (with aircon)


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Well done bro yet another blinder of a time.

Same time as KK and he was running modded turbos??


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Great day and excellent results bro........all the better watching you pump that big power Evo!!!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

thanks guys :thumbsup:

honestly im like a wee pig in poo 

thanks ben,d boy and andy for all your help:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

ben spent a whole week working on the 2 step with me with some nights working till 1am!!! even taking calls whist out for dinner with his girlfreind on a sat night! man thats customer service!!! :smokin:

andy that evo is one of the time attack pro cars,it runs 1000hp 

now ben wheres that 2 step?


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

It can be pro all it likes........still came second! 

In all honesty a trap time of 153mph is pretty impressive but you won it on the first 100-150ft as he could not get it off the line.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Well done Matt I am proud of you. Keep up the good work! Good support Ben keep it up.

Fancy a day out down south on 29th October at Shakespeare Raceway?


.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome result, nice work guys.

Have you done any weight saving, were you running the stock wheels too?

Seriously impressive time, getting closer to the US time.


----------



## Dboy (Oct 21, 2009)

robsm said:


> Awesome result, nice work guys.
> 
> Have you done any weight saving, were you running the stock wheels too?
> 
> Seriously impressive time, getting closer to the US time.


The car is still running stock 20" wheels, front seats have been replaced for sparco ones, rears are out and so is the door cards that's really it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)




----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Ludders said:


> Well done Matt I am proud of you. Keep up the good work! Good support Ben keep it up.
> 
> Fancy a day out down south on 29th October at Shakespeare Raceway?
> 
> ...


would love to go mate,but just dont have the time


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Benji Linney GTC said:


>


that was meant to be a street car!:chairshot

can you spot it? 
Time Attack Series Pro Class : Teams and Drivers : Time Attack Series

1000bhp norris built engine:smokin:
2011 Wallace Performance TA Build! - Page 12 - Mitsubishi Lancer Register Forum

times
Crail Raceway Drag Strip Race Results


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Well done mate!! Great result.


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

well done mate. I was there also and the best time i managed was high 11's. Its hard to get traction down at crail.

Thought it was a bit unfair that the time attack cars were running!


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Cheers mate:thumbsup:

Was it you that overtook me and Andy on the way home?

I don't mind the time attack cars taking part as I kicked up with the organisers a few months before the event and they promised that there would be a seperate class this year for unlimited cars.only one car ran in this class a Audi running 13 sec passes 

Anyway me and stevie sent them packing


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

nice one - at least you got it sorted before the day.

yeah it was me that passed you - youd obviously had your adrenaline rush for the day, i still needed mine 

all the best, and maybe next time i'll pop across for a chat.


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

We were certainly in "Driving Miss Daisy" mode enjoying the scenery


----------



## Russs (Oct 19, 2004)

professor matt said:


> that was meant to be a street car!:chairshot


To be fair, the car is taxed and MOT'd, and is occasionally driven on the street, so within the rules.
Besides, chill, you beat him


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Russs said:


> To be fair, the car is taxed and MOT'd, and is occasionally driven on the street, so within the rules.
> Besides, chill, you beat him


There is no problem russ,I just feel that it is not in keeping with spirit of the day which is a street car event.

I understand your desire to take part and enjoy your car hence why I asked for a class introduced for the pro cars to compete in

As a pro class driver in the time attack series I'm sure your full upto speed why there are different classes in all motorsport even with the time attack there are several 

We are just amatures messing about and would like it to stay like that.that's all :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

great results, well done. cant wait for all these new maps to filterdown from ben 
kk


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

no new maps for me yet also kk 

all times where on the older beta maps,the latest alpha firmware had a glich so had revert back to using beta

though ben just txt me there to let me know its just been fixed

going to head back up on the 30th to do some more testing and hopfully pull some more times:thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

What was your 60ft time?

So whats next? will you change anything on the next run modding wise?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Great times 

I was trying to persuade Fee to take the R32 GTR (its taxed and tested  ) down but she didnt seem interested (she was just down watching!)

It ran 11.0 at 131 with 570bhp (about 100hp less than it has now) last year or the year before. 1.6 60ft too

Do you alter you tyres pressures to help launching?


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

professor matt said:


> no new maps for me yet also kk
> 
> all times where on the older beta maps,the latest alpha firmware had a glich so had revert back to using beta
> 
> ...


I see an R32 beat you to 1st place on the day with a 10.2? Was that road legal or did it pitch up on a trailer?

Did you trial deep vs shallow stage? Any difference?

Good times, as a benchmark there was another GTR there running 11.9 so you've come a long way to get down to 10.4:thumbsup:


----------



## LEO-RS (Mar 18, 2011)

robsm said:


> What was your 60ft time?
> 
> So whats next? will you change anything on the next run modding wise?


Crail Raceway Drag Strip Race Results

And class results... (showing 2nd overall)

http://www.crailraceway.co.uk/dragstripclassres.php?EVDate=2011-10-16


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

The orange thing is an R33 GTR, not 32. Running Mickey T 'streets'. Not sure on their legality though.

Being trailered shouldnt be questioned. I'd rather trailer a car that was potentially going to break something getting thrashed on track. Rather trailer than be stuck in Crail waiting for the AA .... LOL

The 35's are just so bloody quick they are a lot more 'standard' than any of the competition.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

no more mods the now 

just practice,practice,practice... 

the 60ft time is a hard one,so many different factors.the best we could get on sunday was 1.69.the best i have had is a 1.64

that 0.05 advantage on the 10.44 run would of got us into the 10.3's 

but thats just talk,still to prove it on the strip:shy:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you change the tyre pressures to get a better launch?


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

no i havent tried changing the pressures,maybe something we'll look into:thumbsup:

adam - we should get another gtr/evo/scooby day organised for crail,no holds barred; fuel,tyres,time attack,road cars 

i know everyone would love this and i promise not to fall asleep at the line:thumbsup:


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

LEO-RS said:


> I see an R32 beat you to 1st place on the day with a 10.2? Was that road legal or did it pitch up on a trailer?
> 
> Did you trial deep vs shallow stage? Any difference?
> 
> Good times, as a benchmark there was another GTR there running 11.9 so you've come a long way to get down to 10.4:thumbsup:


that was me - best run i could get was an 11.968, although this is my first time doing this. I just couldnt get the launch, and no matter what the traction control always bogged me down at the start. I didnt have the balls to turn it off completely

the highlight of my day had to be beating a 997 GT3 down the strip, my times might not of been great but at least i was faster then the porker :chuckle:


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

professor matt said:


> no i havent tried changing the pressures,maybe something we'll look into:thumbsup:
> 
> adam - we should get another gtr/evo/scooby day organised for crail,no holds barred; fuel,tyres,time attack,road cars
> 
> i know everyone would love this and i promise not to fall asleep at the line:thumbsup:


Only fair to do a day on the track too - see how some corners change things


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

track days just dont hump my camel 

a midnight run on the other hand is right up my street!:smokin:


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

understood. each to his own errrrrrr..... camel?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Matt - yup... I'd be up for another 1/4mile run  The 32 should be in the 10's at Crail now. Still havent tried the Impreza... maybe high 11's / low 12's for it just now.

We need to get it done before John comes back with 10,000bhp though LOL


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

hahaha nah we need john! otherwise we are going to get pumped


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> Matt - yup... I'd be up for another 1/4mile run  The 32 should be in the 10's at Crail now. Still havent tried the Impreza... maybe high 11's / low 12's for it just now.
> 
> We need to get it done before John comes back with 10,000bhp though LOL


Adam, How vulgar, one shall only be running 9,999 BHP at 200,000 rpm:thumbsup:


----------



## jockthedog (Jul 27, 2010)

This is an interesting, if somewhat expensive car...

0-160 in about 10secs I reckon. I'll pop out this weekend and get one in time for a wee drag 

Underground Racing Twin Turbo R8 V10 - YouTube


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

way off the thread topic but thanks for sharing never the less


----------

